# 2017 BCN Camera rankings.



## Chaitanya (Nov 16, 2017)

https://photorumors.com/2017/11/15/the-2017-bcn-camera-rankings-are-out/


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 16, 2017)

The evidence is clear: Canon is *******! ;D


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2017)

Canon is ******* indeed. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2017)

PhotoRumors blew it. The 2017 BCN rankings are for sales in 2016, and these data were released in January. BCN revamped their website, and now people are assuming this is new information. 

At least you're in good company...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33846.0


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> At least you're in good company...



I prefer to be in good company when I'm right. ;D


----------

